# How to update LG G3 software via pc



## Nipheria (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello friends my dear G3 cannot software update, everytime i try "your phone is not registred yet" messege appears so i decided to use pc for this job yet i found no introductions so anyone knows how to?
ps: what is lollipop and marshmellow and which is better? 
thanks.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 29, 2016)

Do you have a valid SIM card installed?


----------



## Nipheria (Oct 29, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Do you have a valid SIM card installed?


ofc i do.


----------



## SQr (Oct 29, 2016)

You should head over to the LG G3 XDA forums, there's a lot more users and info. available there.

Normally, you would just download the software suite from LG and reset the phone in case of update issues, but this does not sound normal.


----------



## Komshija (Nov 7, 2016)

You'll need to root it first and flash it with custom ROM based around specific Android OS verison. I would do a factory reset and try one more time OTA update prior to that. As SQr noted there is much more information on XDA from various G3 users.


----------



## gupsterg (Nov 7, 2016)

@Nipheria

I have LG G3 (D855) , it was Lollipop and I updated to Marshmallow using my PC via USB  . I used the LG Mobile support tool, the instructions/software that is used was from this page. I clicked on "Software & Firmware" then "Software Update" and used the instructions by *WAY 2.USB Driver .
*
Marshmallow is the name given to version of Android (they also have usual version number system as well), Lollipop link.


----------

